# 0190 Dialer Abzocker



## 0190 (19 Januar 2003)

Das muß man gelesen haben  :lol: 
h**p://www.0190-dialer-abzocker.net/


----------



## technofreak (19 Januar 2003)

Deutsche Sprak, swere Sprak   
tf


----------



## bahnrolli (19 Januar 2003)

Hi,

eines muß man aber anerkennen, er hat sich Mühe gegeben   

Gruß
Bahnrolli


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

Braucht das die Welt wirklich?

Mir wird übel...  :kotz:


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Januar 2003)

Ich empfehle Buchstabensuppe (€0,49 pro Tüte), da lässt sich dann schon mal was zusammenbasteln....

@Heiko:
 :tröst:  :keks:


----------



## Tubenvogel (9 Februar 2003)

0190 schrieb:
			
		

> Das muß man gelesen haben  :lol:
> http://www.0190-dialer-abzocker.net/


hm, schade, aber der Link funktioniert nicht mehr. :bigcry:


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Februar 2003)

Seufz
 :roll:


----------



## 0190 (9 Februar 2003)

Tubenvogel schrieb:
			
		

> 0190 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LEIDER !

Zensur made in germany + server down + account gekündigt = wird demnechst auf RO server weiter veröffentlicht (ab den 01.03.2003) da dort NO german zenzur


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2003)

Kannst Du das mit der Zensur mal etwas konkretisieren?


----------



## DieBorg (10 Februar 2003)

na dann warten auf den neuen link


----------

